# P365 in 380



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, they're doing it. Due to be released in March/April 2021 but I haven't seen them yet. I've already heard "That's the dumbest thing I ever heard of!" But it might be the perfect carry gun for some. What I've learned taking new shooters to the range is; they hate micro 380 & subcompact 9mm pistols. They don't shoot them well. They're snappy. Some don't have the strength to rack the slides & they often limp wrist. My sister-in-law doesn't have the strength to cock the hammer on my Ruger LCRX 38. I thought they might like the S&W EZ 380 but they hated it. Too many malfunctions to mention but it was probably a lemon. Went to repair after we returned it. When it did fire recoil was very mild. The SIG P365 is a little smaller but holds 2 more rounds. This could be a transition gun. Maybe after a few hundred rounds some may want the 9mm. My wife's been to the range several times with me & I know she doesn't want a 9mm or micro 380. She shot my 45 once & set it down. P365 in 380 might be the perfect carry gun for her.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Yes, they're doing it. Due to be released in March/April 2021 but I haven't seen them yet. I've already heard "That's the dumbest thing I ever heard of!" But it might be the perfect carry gun for some. What I've learned taking new shooters to the range is; they hate micro 380 & subcompact 9mm pistols. They don't shoot them well. They're snappy. Some don't have the strength to rack the slides & they often limp wrist. My sister-in-law doesn't have the strength to cock the hammer on my Ruger LCRX 38. I thought they might like the S&W EZ 380 but they hated it. Too many malfunctions to mention but it was probably a lemon. Went to repair after we returned it. When it did fire recoil was very mild. The SIG P365 is a little smaller but holds 2 more rounds. This could be a transition gun. Maybe after a few hundred rounds some may want the 9mm. My wife's been to the range several times with me & I know she doesn't want a 9mm or micro 380. She shot my 45 once & set it down. P365 in 380 might be the perfect carry gun for her.


I can see there being a market for a a P365 in 380. The advantage of a P365 in .380 obviously is magazine capacity over its single stack competitors. It's geared for those who are uncomfortable with the recoil of such a small .9mm pistol. It will be the same physical size as its .9mm brother. Myself I find the recoil of the 9mm P365 to be pretty tame for such a small light gun. 

If your wife doesn't want a micro 380. Then a P365 definitely would not be for her. For a double stack they don't get any more "micro" than that. She'd probably be better off with a full size or compact 380. Something along the lines of a Beretta 85 FS Cheetah or an all steel Sig P232 if you can find one. I'd also suggest an all steel Walther PPK/S except it's got the worst double action trigger than any gun that I'd ever owned. It really is that bad, in a self defenses situation you really want your first shot to count. 

Left to right: Kimber Micro 380, Sig P365 9mm , Glock G43 9mm, Glock G27 40









Left to right: Kimber Micro 380, Glock G27 40, Sig P365 9mm, Glock G43 9mm, S&W .38 J Frame.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally, I think the slightly larger frame might be just right. I carry a S&W Bodyguard in 380. Yes, these pocket pistols are not that easy to shoot accurately. I think the recoil issue though is more a matter of the frame weight not the caliber. Most of my 9’s are a lot more comfortable to shoot than the Bodyguard simply because of mass and the impact on felt recoil. My problem is I hate OWB or IWB carry so I’m pretty much stuck with a pocket gun. I’d rather shoot one of the 9’s but the only one I have which is even close to a pocket carry is a Ruger SR9C and even with the compact mag, it’s pretty bulky for pocket carry, but a heck of a lot more comfortable to shoot than the 380 Bodyguard. She needs to use the heaviest gun she can to start with. I don’t think the caliber contributes to recoil as much as the frame mass.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Yes, they're doing it. Due to be released in March/April 2021 but I haven't seen them yet. I've already heard "That's the dumbest thing I ever heard of!" But it might be the perfect carry gun for some. What I've learned taking new shooters to the range is; they hate micro 380 & subcompact 9mm pistols. They don't shoot them well. They're snappy. Some don't have the strength to rack the slides & they often limp wrist. My sister-in-law doesn't have the strength to cock the hammer on my Ruger LCRX 38. I thought they might like the S&W EZ 380 but they hated it. Too many malfunctions to mention but it was probably a lemon. Went to repair after we returned it. When it did fire recoil was very mild. The SIG P365 is a little smaller but holds 2 more rounds. This could be a transition gun. Maybe after a few hundred rounds some may want the 9mm. My wife's been to the range several times with me & I know she doesn't want a 9mm or micro 380. She shot my 45 once & set it down. P365 in 380 might be the perfect carry gun for her.


Actually, I would buy it. I always have had a strange attraction the the little .380 Auto, and always will. I tell you one thing, of the .380's I have that have a decent size frame, I can sure shoot them quick and accurate.


----------

